# Lipo batteries



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I really have no clue when it comes to the lipo batteries... I'm wanting to get into a battery setup which will give me more run time with my vendetta and my t1. Heres what i got, i need to know what i need.

vendetta has a mamba25 

xray t1 have a novak velocity 6.5R

I'm using an Onyx 230 charger

what do i need?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

the vendetta and the T1 will require different batteries with different "C" ratings.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

ok. what should i be lookin for when buying a lipo as far as mAh and Voltage ?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

For both, you will want a 7.4v battery. For the Vendetta, the mAh rating will be around 1500 mAh, and for the T1 will be anywhere between 3000-4200 mAh most likely. I'm pretty sure the T1 uses a saddle pack arrangement, and Maxamps (www.maxamps.com) and Reedy (www.rc10.com) both have some good saddle packs.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

lipo saddle packs are available? what about this "balancer" im seeing everywhere, any recommendations?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here are a couple of good saddle Lipos:

http://www.maxamps.com/Lipo-4000-74-Saddle.htm
http://67.199.85.166/main/productdetails.php?text=708&category=5101.xxxxx
http://67.199.85.166/main/productdetails.php?text=710&category=5101.xxxxx

I don't know what Lipos will fit in the Vendetta, so I will let Guff chime in on that.

As far as balancing goes, when you charge a battery, the cells need to be as close to the same voltage as possible for best care and performance. Thats what the balancer does. You can buy a Lipo charger and a separate balancer, or you can buy a charger with a balancer built in. Randy's has both kinds. If you choose to go the charger with separate balancer route, here is what I would reccomend:
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/cPath/1_221_116/products_id/9704
or
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/cPath/1_221_116/products_id/6053
and
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/cPath/1_221_116/products_id/8507

However, if you choose to get a charger with a balancer built-in (this is how I do it), here are a couple of great chargers you could get:
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/cPath/1_221_116/products_id/18362
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/cPath/1_221_116/products_id/22266
http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/cPath/1_221_116/products_id/22245

The last one of those chargers is the one I use and I love it. They have it at Randy's and it will do everything you will every want or need at a great price.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

All good recommendations from Nik.

I would add that you must get a good balancer/charger if you want to run Lipo's...they can be dangerous if you don't charge them properly (never more than 1C).

You must never leave Lipo's connected with any load because they will be ruined if the voltage is allowed to drop below ~2.6v/cell. I have lost a couple by accidentally leaving them connected to an ESC.

Power output is fantastic compared to NMHI. I highly recommend them but only with careful handling.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm using an onyx 230 charger so i would have to get a balancer


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Venom makes a 1250 mah that works well for the 'dettas. It's cheap too, about $30. Many of the more common sites carry them.

Also, if you do drain a lipo below the 6v, it may be possible to bring it back from the dead.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

is that what you are using guff?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes


----------

